# I can't stop crying



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 12, 2010)

Ainsley died. I don't know what happened. I can't stop crying. I just went down there to feed everyone and she was just laying there, dead. I think I'm going to have to go to the hospital and get an injection to calm me down. I can't breathe.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Jenny! It's so difficult when we don't know the reason for them passing. I found my Chaucer the same way, and it was devastating. 

Binky Free, Ainsley. You were well-loved.


----------



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 12, 2010)

She wasn't even mine, but I loved that rabbit like she was my own. I have her wrapped in a towel in my lap. Mom told me I need to build a bridge and get over it (in so many words). I'm so sick of living with a bunch of robots with no emotions.


----------



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 12, 2010)

I just noticed she has snot on her nose. She was acting like she wasn't feeling good a couple days ago when I cleaned their cages, but I checked her eyes and nose (and feet in case she groomed it off) and there was nothing. And yesterday she ran to the cage door to greet me. Now I'm scared because I have another rabbit, two rats and two guinea pigs that are in that room.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 12, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, if she had a snotty nose then she might of had something but it' not my area of expertise and maybe someone else might be able to help you more with that one, if you are worried it might be worth making a post on the infirmary section to ask if it is worth getting your other bun checked, it's all ways hard to diagnose a rabbit who is ill and they oftern hide it very well.
Again I am sorry to hear of your loss.
Binky free Ainsley :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 12, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Our Bonny went the same way--she was alright when we left and our son came over to feed everybody and thought she was sleeping at first. Don't beat yourself up over. No matter how hard we try, they won't be with us nearly as long as we want. All we can do is give our babies love and a good home and then mourn their loss. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

ink iris: I'm so sorry for your loss. 

:rainbow: Binky Free Ainsley


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

so sorry for ur loss


----------



## JimD (Jan 12, 2010)

ray:


----------



## hln917 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jenny~ I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 12, 2010)

*Ainsleysmom wrote: *


> She wasn't even mine, but I loved that rabbit like she was my own. I have her wrapped in a towel in my lap. Mom told me I need to build a bridge and get over it (in so many words). I'm so sick of living with a bunch of robots with no emotions.


Living with people who don't understand the love others feel for animals can be very frustrating. Everyone I know is the same way. My PM box is open if you need to vent. :hug:


----------



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 12, 2010)

They love animals as much as I do, they just don't show emotion. They hold everything in until they explode.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's a poem I wrote for her.

You were with us for such a short time,
And that it ended so soonâ¦ it should be a crime. 
You touched my life in a way that words can never begin to convey.
I donât know why you were taken away.
You were so sweet, the perfect friend.
I donât know why it had to end.
Sometimes time just makes fools of us and thereâs nothing we can do,
So Iâm sitting here doing nothing, but crying for you.
I believe things always happen for a reason,
But Iâm wondering why it always happens in this season
When everything is gray, dead, and cold.
Man, this stuff is really getting old.
I know you wouldnât want me to fret.
Youâd probably grunt at me, if you could see me now, I bet.
One small comfort, one saying I take to heart,
Is that without darkness we would never see the stars,
And I know tonight youâll be up there, shining bright,
Just as you did here on Earth, you were my light.

I love you girl, and Iâll always miss you.


----------



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 12, 2010)

I noticed something in addition to the runny nose... Her neck is still floppy. Is it possible she broke her neck and her nose got snotty as a result of that, or is it normal for their necks to flop, even after the rest of them is stiff?


----------



## yngmea (Jan 12, 2010)

aww i am soo sorry.


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Ainsley. What a beautiful poem you wrote for her. You really have talent, you had me in tears with your beautiful sentiments.

Sending healing prayers to you. ray:

Binky-free little Ainsley. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 13, 2010)

ray::angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Ainsley...it's always hard when we lose something so very special.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

so sorry for your loss...


----------

